# 350W Pimp Case



## EMO-TOCROSS (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm loooking for a 350W Case, preferably without a window, because I will be moving it from house to house occasionaly, so i wouldnt want the window to break. I dont want to spend the money for a 400W, So thats why Im looking for a 350W. I want a case $80 and under, that is easy to work with, good looking, runs very cool (lots of fans or fan mounts), and has at least 2usb connectors on it. I've given up looking for the perfect one, so could some of you look around on newegg.com for a case you think would work great for me? Thanks!


----------



## 72montecarlo (Jul 19, 2004)

take a look at www.frozencpu.com under cases


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS (Jul 19, 2004)

Those cases are nice, found several I like, But I need to order from newegg..


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 19, 2004)

Hi,

Antec makes some very nice cases. Their power supplies are among the better ones which is good since the power supply is not the place to skimp when putting together a system. The Lanboy is a pretty slick little case and this one is nice too:

http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=11-129-125&depa=1


----------



## Viper_86 (Jul 19, 2004)

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> I dont want to spend the money for a 400W, So thats why Im looking for a 350W. I want a case $80 and under


the case that im lookin at and mayb gettin is a 400 Watt tower with no window for only $28.00 from newegg.com, heres the link...http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=11-154-021&DEPA=0

looks tight too!


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS (Jul 19, 2004)

Doesnt that make things seem a bit suspiscious when its THAT cheap, $28.00 for a nice case that has a 400W PSU? What do you think about this one, It has a window, but it looks sturdy with a 400W PSU and its not overly or underly priced: http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=11-124-061&catalog=23&manufactory=BROWSE


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

You can prolly get a nice Chenming601AE with 400W Enermax for ~100USD ... quality, style, flexibility and not too bad a price


----------



## Nephilim (Jul 19, 2004)

I personally wouldn't trust a 400W power supply that cost $28 let alone a case _and_ power supply for that price.

Chances are that a power supply that cheap has it's wattage rated at a lower operating temperature inside the PSU than it will ever operate at. It's a dirty little trick that PSU manufactures like to play since technically they aren't lying. As the temperatures increase in a PSU the efficiency, and therefore the total output in wattage, will decrease dramatically.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

> It's a dirty little trick that PSU manufactures like to play since technically they aren't lying.


LOL yeah its almost as bad as 1,000,000,000 Byte Gigabyte rule heheh


----------



## Viper_86 (Jul 19, 2004)

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> Doesnt that make things seem a bit suspiscious when its THAT cheap, $28.00 for a nice case that has a 400W PSU


ya i was readin some reviews on this case...they all seem to like it but they do say that the paint like chips off...that would get pretty ugly after a while...and these guys prolly posted the review b4 anything had a chance to go wrong...and since im a hardcore gamer...i would probably want something a little more powerful...such as a 450-500 PSU and a more all around reliable case.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

> but wont that cost a lot more buying a complete pc then swapping out parts


Generally no but it could work well either way. I sell average Joe computers and typically buy ~200 "supersized computers" a year for people and its much cheaper to "move up" than to "move down" 



> would probably want something a little more powerful...such as a 450-500 PSU and a more all around reliable case.


If you want them premium PSUs make sure you check out the temps those wattages are rated at


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jul 19, 2004)

i just bought a $28 case and 450watt PSU from newegg ($15 shipping ugh) for my gf's computer. it's got VERY thin metal, cheaply made, good PSU. so basically its not gonna be CRAP...just certainly not a quality case. go with a $50 case and 400watt PSU...there pretty cheap at newegg.


----------



## Praetor (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah $50USD seems a good fair price for a decent case and solid PSU


----------

